# "request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-0000"

## johtib

I've screwed up. Bad. It begun when I removed some of my homework today by mistaken. I wanted to get it back so without giving the idea much thought I ran reiserfsck. I really shouldn't have. Now I can't boot at all, during boot the following happens:

```
ReiserFS: hda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda7: journal params: device hda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda7: checking transaction log (hda7)

ReiserFS: hda7: using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 176k freed

request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-0000

request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-0000

request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-0000

request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-0000

request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt-0000
```

When I ran reiserfsck I did so from a Knoppix CD I booted from (didn't have a Gentoo Live CD nearby). reiserfsck reported that it had recovered lots of files (~60,000) and in hindsight I think that it might have considered all my files corrupt, which they certainly weren't.

After trying to boot from a Gentoo CD later and do a chroot I got the following:

```

# mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/gentoo

ReiserFS: hda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda7: journal params: device hda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda7: checking transaction log (hda7)

ReiserFS: hda7: using r5 hash to sort names

# chroot /mnt/gentoo

chroot: cannot run command `/bin/sh´: Exec format error
```

However I managed to copy my files of the drive and onto another computer.

I've also tried to rebuild the kernel (with modules):

```
# /mnt/gentoo/usr/bin/make menuconfig

-/bin/bash: /mnt/gentoo/usr/bin/make: cannot execute binary file
```

It looks like I've somehow trashed (parts of) the filesystem. I can, however, as I said copy and view the contents of files on the partition. I've tried to run reiserfsck again from the Gentoo Live CD (2005.1) but I reports some error and then says that all errors where fixed and that all is clear.

----------

